# My new Friesian



## Baroque (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## SaddleOnline (Oct 20, 2011)

Looks very nice! He is a good representation of his breed  

-A little pigeon breasted, over at the knee and gooserumped, but nothing awful and lots of good! I personally like his neck attachment, especially for his breed. He has an adorable face underall of that forelock!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Very handsome fellow 
Stands underhimself quite a bit, has a very steep slope to the croup and i cannot really tell about the hind legs, but in that particular photo he appears slightly sickle-hocked


----------



## HorseTrance (Jan 26, 2011)

Please excuse me while I drool. haha

No matter what is wrong with the conformation of that horse... for some reason that Friesian looks too gorgeous to notice it. :wink:


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Yes, i agree that even if they are flawed they have presense for sure and it is really hard to ignore the drooling beauty to see the flaws at all lol


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

i wish my paint had half that mane!! he is georgous


----------



## clippityclop (Jul 12, 2012)

yes honey you've got some bragging rights there. I would love to look out my window and see that in my backyard - even if he had 5 legs!


----------



## clippityclop (Jul 12, 2012)

you should post us a video clip or two - we can all drool together over the gorgeous boy with his shiny black coat and flowing mane trotting around....:clap:


----------



## zynaal (Oct 21, 2012)

Love Love Love!

Drool....


----------



## WesternRider88 (Oct 30, 2012)

He is absolutely beautiful!!
:drool:


----------



## TurkishVan (Feb 11, 2013)

What's his registered name, if you don't mind me asking? And who is he out of? 

I have a Sibald filly, that's why I ask. 
I'd post a picture of her, but she's growing in spurts, so her butt is constantly going up or down, lol! :wink: My girl has the same pigeon-breasted look. Personally, I like it. Makes 'em look proud, lol!


----------



## Baroque (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi there. Thanks for the comments. I keep forgetting to come back to this site.

He is by Wander 352. I can't remember the mare's name right now but I did meet her, and I am awaiting his pedigree from FHANA.

I do have a video, will try to post it.


----------



## Baroque (Oct 15, 2012)

Not a video, just more pictures.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Baroque said:


> Hi there. Thanks for the comments. I keep forgetting to come back to this site.
> 
> He is by Wander 352. I can't remember the mare's name right now but I did meet her, and I am awaiting his pedigree from FHANA.
> 
> I do have a video, will try to post it.


Please do! Would love to see it


----------



## CowboyBob (Feb 11, 2013)

Ok the only thing "I think" is missing is a nice big black western saddle on his back...well that and me holding the lead rope. I want one, nice horse good luck with him.


----------



## Baroque (Oct 15, 2012)

Found his under-saddle video


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

He's a beautiful boy - you must be so pleased!!


----------



## TurkishVan (Feb 11, 2013)

Beautiful! 

He is definitely of the "Baroque" style, as your name implies!


----------



## clippityclop (Jul 12, 2012)

yep - if you ever get tired of him, send him to me. :wink:


----------



## bluehorse68 (Feb 19, 2013)

VERY nice horse. Congrats on achieving the "fantasy horse".


----------



## ChristineNJ (Jan 23, 2010)

What a beautiful horse! Nice trot!! LOve love love him!


----------

